# Dantum Angelfish



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone seen these? They look amazing in pictures. I finally gave in last night and purchased one. If I like it I may set a new 90g tank for several of them.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Albino pearlscale? Pretty fish!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Albino pearlscale? Pretty fish!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


These are supposed to be a cross between an Altum and a Scalare. I don't know how much I believe that, but the pics are gorgeous. I've heard that these are harder to breed, but if they turn out like the pics, I'm going to try to breed them


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely looking, hope they turn out as stunning when you get them.


----------



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've heard about these guys as well. I also question the AltumxScalare thing. I believe they are just "false Altums", which are just Scalare that come from a certain river in Peru and whose fins are very similar to that of the Altum species. Regardless, they look amazing. Please do post some pics when you receive the fish!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone on here have these??


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Quick pic of my little guy. I could not be happier. Super healthy and active as well as a great inquisitive personality. He has a stunning luminescence. Its hard to catch in pics. I'm going to get two more juveniles and hope for a pair out of the three.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Really beautiful.


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

Yes, what would you like to know? I have 5 albinos and 4 regular/wild type. I have never kept angels before but have been keeping tropical fish for a long time. They are happy as clams, eating well. I know I will have to get rid of some as they mature and pair off but that is the way it goes. I have them in a 75 gallon w/ some kribs, cockatoo cichlids, psuedomugil rainbows and 2 bristlenose plecos.



The Dude said:


> Anyone on here have these??


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

farrenator said:


> Yes, what would you like to know? I have 5 albinos and 4 regular/wild type. I have never kept angels before but have been keeping tropical fish for a long time. They are happy as clams, eating well. I know I will have to get rid of some as they mature and pair off but that is the way it goes. I have them in a 75 gallon w/ some kribs, cockatoo cichlids, psuedomugil rainbows and 2 bristlenose plecos.


I've had Angels for years, but I've heard these are more difficult to breed. Have any of yours paired up?


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

No, they are much too young. I have only had them for a few months and they were nickle size when I got them. I assume you got these from Angelfish USA? Where did you hear that they were more difficult to breed?



The Dude said:


> I've had Angels for years, but I've heard these are more difficult to breed. Have any of yours paired up?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

farrenator said:


> No, they are much too young. I have only had them for a few months and they were nickle size when I got them. I assume you got these from Angelfish USA? Where did you hear that they were more difficult to breed?


Various sites say the Dantums are more difficult to breed and less resilient, but so far this guy has been amazing. Tons of personality and very healthy. Yes, Angelfish USA. I'm going to get more and do my best to breed them. If they are anything like Pinoys, I'll have an army in a short time Lol!


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

These really don't look like Altums at all. (Not even a hybrid)


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Personally, I think it looks like the ghost of an angelfish but I wish you luck with your breeding project. They'll probably look stunning when they're full grown adults.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

if anything these may have like 10% altum genes from many generations of cross breeding. the name and saying cross from altum x scalare is just a marketing gimmick. to make it look more appealing. not a fan of albino's but pretty cool angelfish.


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

The guy at Angelfish USA gets them from a breeder in Israel. I believe it is the breeder who makes the claim of altum x scalare. In any case, very nice looking fish regardless.



nikonD70s said:


> if anything these may have like 10% altum genes from many generations of cross breeding. the name and saying cross from altum x scalare is just a marketing gimmick. to make it look more appealing. not a fan of albino's but pretty cool angelfish.


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

nikonD70s said:


> if anything these may have like 10% altum genes from many generations of cross breeding. the name and saying cross from altum x scalare is just a marketing gimmick. to make it look more appealing. not a fan of albino's but pretty cool angelfish.


They ARE very beautiful & very intriguing. I don't think i've seen an albino angel with such long fins before.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not so interested in the claims on genetics. They are really beautiful. My one guy is really growing well and in great health. I'm getting 2 more as soon as possible and hoping for a pair


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

Just an update: My 'wild type' are growing faster than the albinos and 3 out of the 4 'wild type' are showing some blue that I do not see in the albinos. All told, they are all very beautiful fish. If and when they start to pair off I will probably get rid of the albinos, if I have to.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I never got around to getting any others. I like this guy as the centerpiece and as you can see, he loves to pose for the camera


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Any updates on folks with these "Dantum" Angels? I saw them on the AngelUSA site and I'm intrigued with the wild look.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have kept albino guppies and yes it is true that most albino grow slower than non albino but they do catch up eventually. Depending on the genetics of course. 
I recently started keeping koi angelfish and I wonder now how I ever had a tank without them.


----------

